# 50% off sale on fish at AA in Columbus (got some cardinals)



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Allen was kind enough to let me know about AA's fish sale--50% off, I think it's on every fish. Cardinals ended up being $1.25 each. I got 15. We'll see what the losses are, but so far it's better than the 4 I got at PetSmart. I lost one of those shortly after putting them in the tank. The other 3 seem to be OK. None of the 15 from AA had immediate problems.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i was at AA today to visit some friends. man was it packed! i scoped the shrimp, the koi swordtails (which look awesome but may be breaking down with the funk soon) and the coral and ran out! LOL. too busy for me. i think their sale ends soon, fyi.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I saw some shrimp at the GCAS swap meet at the table run by Brian's Tropicals. They were striped and had some red on them. That's about all I know of those shrimp.

We have a lot of cherry shrimp right now. They multiply pretty quickly. But we can still use more, so I'm not ready to sell any yet. Maybe by the time the swap meet comes around again.


----------

